# Post If Uve Ever Had A Faygo Shower!!!



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

MMFWCL biches


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Oct 22, 2010)

Wtfruta???


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 22, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> MMFWCL biches



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=MMFWCL

Acronym. MMFWCL breaks down and stands for: Much Mother-Fucking Wicked Clown Love. A very common graffiti tag for juveniles lacking enough education to have creativity.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Acronym. MMFWCL breaks down and stands for: Much Mother-Fucking Wicked Clown Love. A very common graffiti tag for juveniles lacking enough education to have creativity.


yeah what he said


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Oct 22, 2010)

no, no. I understand the crap about jerking off clowns, what the fuck is a faygo shower? Is it similar to what professional athletes do to champagne after they win big? If it is, please make something else up before you respond.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

if u dont know than u shouldnt have clicked the thread


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 22, 2010)

mcl and ive had more faygo showers than i have actually drank the soda.....


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Oct 22, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> if u dont know than u shouldnt have clicked the thread


Really? Thanks for your advice on my internet habits. If it is what I have described, and you have done that, then felt it necessary to post it on a marijuana forum, you have lost at life.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

ICP tends to spray faygo on the crowd and launch bottles into the crowd 

i still have my faygo scented bandanna lolz 
ill have u know that most FAM members toke so i figured thered at least be a few juggalos on here 
WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 23, 2010)

buy mmfwcl mugs, tshirts and magnets
Acronym. MMFWCL breaks down and stands for: Much Mother-Fucking Wicked Clown Love. A very common graffiti tag for juveniles lacking enough education to have creativity.
Police Officer: Young lady, what does "MMFWCL" stand for? 

Juvenile: Um... "Much Mother-Fucking Wicked Clown Love"... sir... 

Police Officer: Are you aware that by writing that on public property you have committed malicious mischief in the 3rd degree and could be elligible for an additional charge of retardation in the 1st degree? 

Juvenile: No sir... 

Police Officer: Retard, you have the right to remain silent...

lol


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

its somethin u cant understand until u experience it...come on fam sum1 back me up here...i thought the same thing my friend, i was never even a ICP fan till i went to a show just cause KMK was there and after that i will def be going every time they come 2 town


----------



## Wordz (Oct 23, 2010)

magnets... how the fuck do they work


----------



## beardo (Oct 23, 2010)

[youtube]PJv75Anay-0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## dangledo (Oct 23, 2010)

Whats the worst thing about being a juggalo?




Telling your parents youre gay. ICP sucks monkey nuts.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Oct 23, 2010)

So...thanks to the interwebz...lemme see if I got this right:

Faygo is bubbly PISS that ICP sprays on the crowd that just paid for the privilege ?

How could that possibly be a good thing ? 

Unless of course you're the one who's doing the spraying while you're laughing at the idiots who can't get enough of it.



> its somethin u cant understand until u experience it


Hehe.....so is stepping in front of a bus.

;^)


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Oct 23, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> ICP tends to spray faygo on the crowd and launch bottles into the crowd
> 
> i still have my faygo scented bandanna lolz
> ill have u know that most FAM members toke so i figured thered at least be a few juggalos on here
> WHOOP WHOOP!!!


Congratulations- you made this sound gayer than I thought initially. If you like grown men with makeup spraying you with sticky liquids, then more power to ya.

Since you like clowns, you might like this.

[video=youtube;utmvmr7cgcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utmvmr7cgcg&feature=player_embedded[/video]

IT is cumming in an ass near you.


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Oct 24, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> u obviously have wwwwaaaayyyyy 2 much time on ur hands


Well, it would seem that we both have about the same amount of free time, but instead of spending mine being a part of a homoerotic ritual with a band that only gained musical fame by being professional wrestlers first, i do more productive things like scratch my testicles or rub one out. But like I said earlier, I don't dislike you for being an armpit-smelling, barbell-wearing, paint can huffing, slack-jawed yokel- it is just the way God made you. 



Snickelfrits said:


> now excuse me while i go face fuck ur m other


Sorry man- you are about 35 years too late. After watching Rocky Horror Picture Show she said she lost what little interest she had in transvestites, so you don't have a chance. You could always go back to getting a faygo enema, spray painting something, or just raw dogging your sister- but really though, how different is that from any other day?


----------



## beardo (Oct 24, 2010)

[youtube]O4bFFKobbe4&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]eRaro9lyXhE&p=059D87201D729564&playnext=1&index=2[/youtube]


----------



## umm....chris (Oct 24, 2010)

dangledo said:


> Whats the worst thing about being a juggalo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH ICP IS THE FUCKING MOST GAYEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN FAGS DRESSED LIKE CLOWNS
as for faygo it sux too


----------



## beardo (Nov 22, 2010)

[youtube]_qCPeaN_d1E&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## keller420 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hatchet man is carrying a fucking meat cleaver!!! WTF!!! How do you not realize this!!!!? stupid juggalos


----------



## jfa916 (Nov 23, 2010)

whoop whoop


----------

